# Paste Wax (Car Wax)



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The fear of silicone from wax transferring to wood is valid, but a bit over hyped in my opinion. I used car wax when I had finished assembly of my then-new table saw (I didn't know better). Sure enough, the first few pieces of wood to pass over that table top and receive a finish had "mysterious" fish-eyes. It took me a while to figure out it was the wax and I had not sufficiently removed the excess that got down into the miter grooves. I assumed that the miter gauge dug it back out and that is what ended up on my project.

I currently just use paste wax since I have it available, but definitely feel no shame using car wax as long as you are meticulous about the 'wax-off' portion of the instructions!


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I use Johnson's paste wax. Just as available as car wax, no silicone.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hard to find Johnson's wax here in Canada for some reason? Have been using some stuff from OSMO, seems to work pretty good so far.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I use Johnson s paste wax. Just as available as car wax, no silicone.
> 
> - dschlic1


DITTO


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I used Johnsons paste wax on a bench one time. Just seen it sitting there and said "why not" and tried it. Risky as it was to be delivered the next day. Worked great. Nice shine on the polyurethane and smooth surface. Always thought I got lucky and never did it again. Bought some minwax paste wax and began using it. Maybe I'll try it again!


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've used both car and wood floor wax (Turtle and Johnson's) to protect table saw and jointer beds etc. Both work, but I really do prefer the car wax. It's designed to be applied to a non-porous hard surface and whereas the Johnson's floor wax is designed to go on wood. Most importantly, the car wax goes on green and it's easy to see where you've not quite got it buffed out well enough.


----------

